# My first two rat bikes!



## rustyspoke66

My first rat bike is a 36 Roadmaster and the second one is a 36 Elgin Oriole. The Roadmaster rides perfect, I actually put about 130 miles on it last summer wich made relize that not much rides nicer than a nos set of Lightning dart tires. I picked them up on ebay about 10 years ago thinking they would be white walls like the discription said, but when they showed up they were gum walls. The 36 Elgin Oriole will be a little more on the rat bike side than the Roadmaster. It has a 26 x 2.35 tire by Electra bicycles, springer fork by Monark, after market fender light and lots of other vintage parts.


----------



## jwm

I love 'em! And I'm really getting tempted here. I still have the '55 Starlet awaiting overhaul. I've already decided to swap the ancient brass shoe coaster brake for a Sturmey Archer three- speed w/coaster. Suddenly I'm thinking -add a springer, a set of those giant white balloons, paint 'er black and yellow...
Who knows...

JWM


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

NOS gumwall Lightning Darts  I'm kinda jealous!


----------



## PCHiggin

Both real cool! Nothing rat about them to me. Thay look way better mostly original than any restored bike to me.Wish I could find 'em in that good of shape. 

Pat


----------



## rustyspoke66

Ok, rat Elgin is done and ready for a ride later today after I take a nap.


----------



## hotrodbob

i like the bell and seat


----------

